# complete weight on TCR advanced Team ISP



## chrislh (Oct 2, 2005)

was wondering if anyone out there knew the complete weight of a TCR advanced Team ISP frame with a campy record group set. Wheelset=Fulcrum 1. Size M. My stuff is ordered and can't wait until it's here but was just wondering on the weight. Did go to competitive cyclist and used there bike build up and going off of a ridley noah which is also ISP it came out to 15.1 lbs. but we all know how things like that always use the smallest and lighest weights on everything. Thanks for all input. in return, i will show all when it's complete.


----------



## chrislh (Oct 2, 2005)

just found on cyclingnews.com Mark Cavendish's actual machine and it weighed in at 16.3. Is that what most of yours is??


----------



## DaveN (Jun 25, 2005)

Mine's a 3 year old TCR (Size M) from pre-integrated seatpost days. The frame weighs more than your new one. Dura Ace, Mavic SSC SLs, carbon bars/stem, and Specialized Toupe saddle. It comes in right about 16.5#.

So, I expect you will be roughly in that range, probably a bit lighter. Consider that all of these little things can make a big difference at this point. Instead of running ultralight tubes (70g), I'm using regular ones (140g). That alone will make just about 1/3 of a pound difference. I think with tweaks here and there, you will very likely be in the 15's for weight.


----------

